# I heart my VW but...



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Sometimes i ask myself why i have one. This weekend i was driving down the highway and i happened to look left and saw 5 or 6 of the most gorgeous jdm cars ive ever seen in my life. The first car was an evo X, followed by a few new wrx's and an evo 8 or 9? Every single one of these cars looked like they could have been on the cover of import tuner. After i saw these cars i still thought about them for probably half an hour after they already passed. I love Japanese cars a lot and one day i am positive i will own one. I love having a Volkswagen too and i love the people who also associate themselves with them. I love their styling and what you can achieve with them. I just cant help but to be blown away by other cars. I find it funny to go to a dyno day and see an evo MR with bolt-ons putting down 400 wheel you know? I love my VW but damn JDM cars are hot
Anyone else find themselves in the same boat?


----------



## ballinJETTA (Jun 8, 2008)

the wrx and evos are beautiful


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Indeed they are. Such perfect style


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

I like evos but the slowbaru's aren't for me. Neither are Honda's.


----------



## ballinJETTA (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (uberbaron)*

how r subarus slow?


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (Castor Troy)*

simple solution: lightly modded vw for daily driver, and a monster jdm for fun. i dont have to ask why i drive my 85 scirocco. its a fun little car, its good on gas, and you dont see them every where. Jdm cars are all well and good i just perfer me euro cars better.


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (Castor Troy)*

Personally, I don't need 400whp in a car with an interior that only slightly nicer than a Chrysler rental car.


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (WakeHead)*

meh. my favorite japanese cars are older- all 3 RX-7 generations, S13 240sx, all miatas, and 96-01 Impreza, although i do love the WRX and EVOs of today, thats really about it.


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (iampakman)*

I'm with ya man......JDM cars rule......everything else drools.....

accept my Rado......that rules all!!!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DuBR32G (Feb 26, 2008)

i love jdm as well and will always respect them. actually i have an appreciation for just about every car, but those cars in the pics are sick. i dont know why i am saying this but i really want to get an older CRX si and keep it all motor but still be able to kill most of whats out there. But right now i only breathe R32.


----------



## torque_junkie (Oct 14, 2002)

I think JDM and EURO just to make your car like it was in its original country is kind of lame unless you actually prefer the looks. 
If you truly prefer the looks of JDM/Euro, sure.
IMO though if I was going to get a car for just weekend driving, nothing could match the style, performance, etc. as an LS1+ Corvette.


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

Been there done that and I am now back after a short lived sabbatical into all things from the land of the rising sun. I think its a cyclical thing with me because now i wanna go back after those pics.


----------



## VANAGON JOHN (May 9, 2006)

*Re: (MarkeeeVR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (VANAGON JOHN)*

what do you drive now?


----------



## theruler297 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (uberbaron)*

my friend has a so called slowbaru that owns most cars on the road so how is it slow?


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

No..... Who cares...


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (0320thGTI)*

a nice rx7 always gets my attention http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by dubbass33 at 7:11 AM 6-16-2008_


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (dubbass33)*

^ funny, i would think you'd post a picture of a "nice" one... i guess not


----------



## pineapplerobot (Aug 28, 2006)

to be honest, a bug eye wrx is the only thing tha would pull me away from the vw scene, but even then i dont know if i would want to leave. i love the simplistic and quirky vw styling, something about it seems classic at all times. also in most cases (not all) the scene is just more fun. when i had a mr2 all the jdm guys were jsut tools. always "my car is faster etc" and it was just cheezy and lame. but at euro gtgs everyone can appreciate every car. the stock mk2 jetta gets jsut as much attention as the low as balls r32. 
i'm gonna say classic styling and a more general appreciation to the scene is whats keeping me in my golf. not to mention vw golfs have been my fav car since i was like 9.


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (pineapplerobot)*

Japanese cars and German cars are all amazing.
I used to be totally about Japanese cars before I got my Golf, now I love both haha.
I'm also fortunate enough to have one of each! I have an '02 Golf TDI and a '97 Supra. My mom also has one of each lol, an '04 Jetta TDI wagon and a '97 Eclipse GSX
Old pic of my Golf:








Old pic of my Supra and my mom's Eclipse GSX:








Some of the family:


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (im no hero x)*

ive got to admit i, too enjoy japanese cars
i would love to own a really nice MR2, supra or 98 eclipse and make it a nice fast car
then keep my jetta trek as my stylish car


----------



## ballinJETTA (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (theruler297)*

thats what i was wondering my best friend has an sti that is sick fast
so again how r subarus slow??


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

i <3 JDM.


----------



## pop1.8T (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (Castor Troy)*

See my sig line.
Subarus and Mitsubishis, as cars, tend to be a cut above Honda/Toyota/Nissan in the fit and finish department, IMO. 
Mechanically JDM offers a very sound product but for the most part they don't appeal to me. VW offers Farfegnugen and the always exciting grab bag of potential part failures. That builds character.


----------



## Das_Jetta_Good! (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (pop1.8T)*

I still love JDM. I miss my B18c turbo Civic. Either way if I could just get the sound of a Evo with a nice titanium exhuast mmmm I hate to say it but pure sex at high rpms. I would not trade my 16v GLI but damn they sound sweet.


----------



## snoboybil (May 17, 2008)

I'll pass


----------



## ChMKIVplay (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (WakeHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WakeHead* »_Personally, I don't need 400whp in a car with an interior that only slightly nicer than a Chrysler rental car.


----------



## vwwolfpack (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (ChMKIVplay)*

I'm an interior kinda guy...and I have always noticed that JDM cars have less-than-stellar interior quality. As in, my 96 Mk3 GTi and 99 Mk3 Jetta have a better quality and more solid-feeling interior than say, an '05 Subara Impreza that I recently rode in.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (vwwolfpack)*

my favorite new car styling wise is the new STI
nothing else coming out really grabs my attention except the 50mpg tdi
and yes that is the debate for our next new car


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (Castor Troy)*

This one sums up my JDM feelings ... They belong in a junk yard.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (ballinJETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ballinJETTA* »_the wrx and evos are beautiful

no doubt. I like the bubble eye suby's better than the new ones though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gti1.8tpolo (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (Castor Troy)*









Now that is hot!


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (vwwolfpack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwwolfpack* »_I'm an interior kinda guy...and I have always noticed that JDM cars have less-than-stellar interior quality. As in, my 96 Mk3 GTi and 99 Mk3 Jetta have a better quality and more solid-feeling interior than say, an '05 Subara Impreza that I recently rode in.

i understand exactly what your saying with that aspect. It might be fast but you can get an all around better package with a VW


----------



## cerny76 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (Castor Troy)*

Ill keep my dub


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (cerny76)*

I really do like the everything-good, nothing best approach VW has. I would really love to have a white EVO IX on some JDM style bronze wheels. Of course all bolt-ons, and slight tweak to the suspension just to f*ck with the local vettes.


----------



## GTIracing88 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (thetwodubheads)*

Ugh You will never ever ever ever ever ever see me in a Japanese car EVER http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif.


----------



## kDawgg (Jun 22, 2007)

There are some japanese cars i like, but not like the rice you posted


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (kDawgg)*

Those are definetly not ricey! They're pretty sweet looking cars if you ask me.
Come to Westchester County and you'll see some serious rice around lol


----------



## Naredmr2 (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (pineapplerobot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pineapplerobot* »_to be honest, a bug eye wrx is the only thing tha would pull me away from the vw scene, but even then i dont know if i would want to leave. i love the simplistic and quirky vw styling, something about it seems classic at all times. also in most cases (not all) the scene is just more fun. when i had a mr2 all the jdm guys were 
jsut tools. always "my car is faster etc" and it was just cheezy and lame. but at euro gtgs everyone can appreciate every car. the stock mk2 jetta gets jsut as much attention as the low as balls r32. 
i'm gonna say classic styling and a more general appreciation to the scene is whats keeping me in my golf. not to mention vw golfs have been my fav car since i was like 9.

Idk who you met with an mr2. Bc if you were at any MR2oc.com or mr2.com gtg you would not think the owners were tools. Most are mature respectable guys. Its like a brotherhood with those guys. Ive been on those forums for as long as ive been on here. and might say its much easier going and a whole lot less flaming than here. People get ripped up on vortex bad haha although some deserve it haha 
I love my MR2 and would never sell it. However as soon as find a low mileage mk3 gti ill have the best of both worlds.
pics of said mr2 (b4 springs/struts)


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

i find myself asking the same thing....but, it's whatever.
as far as rice goes... a lot of people that post on here are probably the typical mk3+ crowd that are all VW nut riders, so i'm not surprised that purpose built cars that will out turn, out run, and look better are labeled as 'rice.' you can slam your car all you want, but you'll achieve nothing more than an okay looking car with no suspension travel. 
and to the OP...nice cars to post as 'jdm,' but they're still left hand drive


----------



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (Castor Troy)*

The last pic of the Evo 9 it looks perfect minus the rain guards.
I can appreciate JDM cars if they are dont correctly, the problem is
there are so many out there that are the opitamy. I have always
wanted a STI, but I just couldn't bring myself to sell my R32.


----------



## labelskate (May 20, 2007)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (WakeHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WakeHead* »_Personally, I don't need 400whp in a car with an interior that only slightly nicer than a Chrysler rental car.

.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (WakeHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WakeHead* »_Personally, I don't need 400whp in a car with an interior that only slightly nicer than a Chrysler rental car.

this argument is flawed because most of the newer japanese cars have interiors that are as nice as if not nicer than late model VWs and even mk5s
my 03 mk4 interior is significantly crappier and has a lot more squeaks and rattles than my friends 07 wrx. having driven his car multiple times, i can safely say its a nicer interior with high quality materials (albeit with a dash that isn't as nice to the touch) and better to be in than my car



_Modified by turbo7387 at 12:10 PM 7-2-2008_


----------



## labelskate (May 20, 2007)

well that is an unfair comparison
compare a bugeye interior to a mkiv
no comparison bugeye interior is hideous and much cheaper then mkiv
and mkv's interior is perfect imo.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (mrreet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrreet* »_This one sums up my JDM feelings ... They belong in a junk yard.










lol 

i just cant imagine owning a civic, itegra, sti, or an evo


----------



## Slow8vJetta (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (mrreet)*










Ok, minus the god damn stickers all over it. Its NOT THAT BAD..I've seen way worse..


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (Slow8vJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slow8vJetta* »_
Ok, minus the god damn stickers all over it. Its NOT THAT BAD..I've seen way worse..










i'm sure you're talking about the ones with Nike, puma sport, and powered by acura racing stickers. pay attention to the rest of the car, like the 5 lug conversion and Spoon big brake setup


----------



## Slow8vJetta (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (Pennywise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pennywise* »_
i'm sure you're talking about the ones with Nike, puma sport, and powered by acura racing stickers. pay attention to the rest of the car, like the 5 lug conversion and Spoon big brake setup









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (Slow8vJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slow8vJetta* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















just making sure we're on the same page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (Pennywise)*

A clean integra type R could make me consider dropping the corrado. I love the new evo's but not 25k + my corrado love.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (kDawgg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kDawgg* »_There are some japanese cars i like, but not like the rice you posted

you have no idea what you are talking about. period.


----------



## scidanw (May 11, 2007)

*Re: I heart my VW but... (Castor Troy)*

I will admit that I do like the WRX, that boxer arrangment up front sounds nice. I even looked at a few to replace my wife's KIA when it met a sudden traffic death. But as you can see to the left, I didn't do it







.


----------



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

I would drive an sti only because of the sound and handling. the looks are ok but nothing like the lines of my jetta. I love straight square cars and i hate that all cars are going rounder and rounder.


----------



## tucker3434 (Jan 27, 2004)

If any of those cars came with even a mediocre interior I'd have to look pretty hard at them. Its why they're so cheap and so fast. VW could do the same. 99.9% of the time I'm not racing, just driving, and I want to be comfortable.


----------



## dasreedster (Dec 10, 1999)

I feel like 90% of the VW crowd these days have become just as ricey(krauty?) as some of the Honda crowd. 
I mean, look at the whole euro thing. Sure its a bit more tasteful than the typical Rice mobile, but who the ef wants to sit there and "look" at cars all day? These cars(euro or rice) are completely useless as far as performance is concerned! 
Cars are meant to be driven! Give me a crappy dashboard, hell, give me NO freakin' dashboard for Christsake! Just give me something fun to drive! 
I cannot believe people are so into their freakin' dashboards! I guess you need a nice dashboard in order to support that instrument cluster flashing its check engine light at you all the time! 
When you get hung up on a brand just so you can feel like you're part of a scene, you just end up cheating yourself out of some of the better things in life. But hey, if thats what you're into, then who am I to say you're wrong? To each his own as they say.
I just wish VW would build something simple, tactile, fun, and RELIABLE! Oh wait, Honda already makes that, the Civic SI! But hey, the dash isn't quite up to VW standards...I guess I'm gonna have to pass on that substandard under-engineered lemon.
OK done ranting, BTW, I own an 02 A6 4.2, and it does have a killer dashboard!


----------



## tucker3434 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (dasreedster)*

If you'd rather have no dashboard then why do you own an a6? That seems like the opposite of what you want. Sure if I didn't care about anything but engine and transmission I'd probably drive something Japanese, but there is more to a car than that. I like the total package. I spend all my time inside my car so naturally I like it to have a nice interior. I'm not blind to other manufacturers. I shop around. I just like my car the best, and until I can afford something nicer (bmw/ porsche) I'll probably be sticking with vw.


----------



## dasreedster (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: (tucker3434)*

I own an A6 because I think its a beautiful car, I like all wheel drive, and I like Audi's. I'm also a tech so I can fix it when it inevitably starts falling apart!








I was seriously considering purchasing a new 4 door SI before I bought this car, and would have if the deal I got on the Audi wasn't so good. And this coming from someone who has owned probably 10 or more VAG vehicles over the last 10 years.
The point I was trying to make before was that there is more to a car than its dashboard. VW is always trying to market their cars as driver's cars, but they're really not that fun to drive. They understeer and have little to no feedback in the steering. And what about sound? Sure, that 350 pound reciprocating anvil they call a VR6 sounds pretty good, but who ever got goosebumps listening to a 1.8t row throught the gears? Not anyone with a pulse that's for sure!
The current GTI is a step in the right direction of course. Hopefully it won't require its owner to purchase a copy of VAG COM to keep tabs on all the misfire faults like its predecessor did!


----------

